# Torque amplifiers



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

What are they? 
Ryan


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Ryan, a torque amplifier is a planetary gear set that replaces the input shaft of the transmision. The ta has a clutch, that when engaged, locks the whole unit together, giving you a 1-1 ratio, thus acting like a regular input shaft. When the clutch is released, the power is transmitted through the planetary gears giving about a 30% reduction. It was shift on the fly, and offered 2 speeds in each range, a big plus in the day!


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Good explanation, Parts! 

Thanks for sharing your knowledge and insight! 

:headclap:


----------

